# PS/2 mouse not properly attached at boot



## lasuit (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm using a KVM switch to tie together 3 CPUs.  My mouse does not seem to be recognized at boot time.  If I do verbose dmesg, I see that the "psmcpnp0" device is trying to attach to the mouse before the atkbdc0 has a chance to connect the keyboard.  I read somewhere that the atkbdc0 has to attach first and control the psm0, otherwise it won't be properly recognized. Is there someway to manually set this?

I'm using 9.1-PRERELEASE on an i386 system.


----------



## Orum (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm curious--do you have a PS/2 keyboard on the machine as well?  If not, you might have the same (but unfortunately, still unresolved) issue as nb.


----------



## lasuit (Oct 18, 2012)

@Orum.  Yes I do have a PS/2 keyboard as well.  Something though is definitely amiss.


----------

